# Mettre aux prises



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

In un articolo che si occupa del contributo dei protestanti allo sviluppo dei diritti umani mi sono imbattuto nell'espressione "*mettre aux prises*" nel seguente contesto:

"*En mettant aux prises des* nations protestantes – l’Allemagne luthérienne et impériale, l’Angleterre anglicane et monarchique alliée à l’Amérique calviniste et républicaine –, ce mythe de la supériorité protestante qui s’était construit tout au long du XIXe siècle a perdu de sa crédibilité".

Nonostante lunghe ricerche non sono certo di aver reso in modo corretto e sensato il senso della frase in oggetto con questa mia traduzione:

"*Mettendo le une contro le altre alcune* nazioni protestanti – la Germania luterana e imperiale, l’Inghilterra anglicana e monarchica alleata con l’America calvinista e repubblicana –, questo mito della superiorità protestante che era andato costruendosi lungo tutto il corso del XIX secolo ha perso credibilità".

Ringrazio anticipatamente per ogni suggerimento in merito.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Perfetto 
Saluti


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

*Mettendo le une contro le altre  *
è perfetto
Ma mi domando perché "*alcune*"(quelques) piutosto che "*delle*".
Ringrazio per la spiegazione !


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti.
Dico la mia: preferirei "Opponendo tra di loro alcune nazioni protestanti".


----------



## Voce

Grazie, LesCopainsd'abord e Matou (è la mia autostima che vi ringrazia ).



LesCopainsd'abord said:


> *Mettendo le une contro le altre  *
> è perfetto
> Ma mi domando perché "*alcune*"(quelques) piutosto che "*delle*".
> Ringrazio per la spiegazione !



Cerco sempre di evitare gli articoli partitivi, avendo letto da più parti che il loro uso è sconsigliato, benché diffuso, in quanto francesismo. Per esempio: Grammatica italiana - Partitivo

Grazie ancora e alla prossima!


----------



## Elmoro

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Dico la mia: preferirei "Opponendo tra di loro alcune nazioni protestanti".


Franchement, en italien ça sonne un peu faux. Beaucoup mieux la solutione de Voce. Pardon


----------



## Elmoro

Voce said:


> Grazie, LesCopainsd'abord e Matou (è la mia autostima che vi ringrazia ).
> 
> 
> 
> Cerco sempre di evitare gli articoli partitivi, avendo letto da più parti che il loro uso è sconsigliato, benché diffuso, in quanto francesismo. Per esempio: Grammatica italiana - Partitivo
> 
> Grazie ancora e alla prossima!


Tout à fait d'accord


----------



## matoupaschat

Elmoro said:


> Franchement, en italien ça sonne un peu faux. Beaucoup mieux la solutione de Voce. Pardon


Okay. Merci Elmoro !


----------



## Pdstelle

*Fomentando la rivalità *tra nazioni protestanti ...

Un' altra possibilità!


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Voce said:


> Cerco sempre di evitare gli articoli partitivi, avendo letto da più parti che il loro uso è sconsigliato, benché diffuso, in quanto francesismo. Per esempio: Grammatica italiana - Partitivo



Grazie tanto. Molto utile.


----------

